
WonderSwipe, the not-browser that rethinks mobile search, 10-100x faster - hackergary
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/wonderswipe
======
hackergary
Direct app store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/wonderswipe-
research/id13367409...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/wonderswipe-
research/id1336740934?mt=8)

Medium post for why: [https://medium.com/wonderswipe/rethink-mobile-
search-10-100x...](https://medium.com/wonderswipe/rethink-mobile-
search-10-100x-faster-introducing-wonderswipe-6f2ff0d0e667)

Would really appreciate thoughts from other devs and web searchers alike.

